
The End of Black Friday - edroche
https://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=44868
======
jrnichols
He's right. Black Friday has been changing. Price aggregators and price
tracking websites show us what deals aren't actually deals. Online retailers
making the whole week or month a big sale have changed things.

Now if we can get the completely made up "Cyber Monday" to die first, I'd be
ok with that.

